# tailor around JVC,Motor City and sports city



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

the title is self explanatory.

is there a small tailor shop around those areas.. I want a shop nearby to fix my pants or suits if I need something urgent.


----------



## Gulnaz7704 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, I am a tailor, my name is Guly, I live in springs. If you have anithyng for fixing or sewing I'm able to help u. Call me any time <SNIP>


----------



## cherrybinegay (Feb 16, 2016)

*Tailor*

Hi, There is a Tailor shop called Megastitch Tailoring in Motor City, same building as Oregano cafe - Apex Atrium, First floor 109.. I use them for my alterations reasonable priced.


----------

